# Stupid Danze cartridges



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I was given this job on Tuesday, to install a Danze cartridge that had to be ordered. When I got to the house, all the trim was off, the internal stops were closed, and the valave body was empty, no old cartridge. So, I popped in the new one, put on the little sleeve that screws onto the valve body, and put, the other piece on that the bell shaped trim screws onto, and immediately knew something was wrong. Picture is worth a thousand cuss words. It took me a little while to find the cartridge. The plumber I replaced had left it in the truck, thank goodness. The shaft is too short on the new cartridge. Forget about an extension, as it would never fit inside that threaded deal that goes over the shaft. Anyone know the solution? Danze is really no help. I'm beginning to think I have to replace the trim as well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When I have had that happen; ie: the new cartridge's splines don't fit the shw handle, you can:

1) Carefully cut the old brass shaft off of the old cartridge and solder it onto the new cartridge.

2) Either that or look for new trim, or

3) Replace valve and trim with all new.

That's all I got.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

if it's not a thermostat mixer, there should be an extension kit available..

from Danze website


> *Tub & Shower Products*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your picture shows single control so I'm guessin it ain't a T-stat valve


or

might be able to remove stem from old cartridge and reinstall in new one


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll call them tomorrow, but, I don't see how an extension will work. Not the socket style ones with the splines on the inside as there is just no room inside the piece that the shaft goes thru. I showed it to the boss, and since I got another one of the wrong ones for free today, we might cut off the end of the old one, and I'm thinking of notching it and running a longer screw thru it. OR, making an all thread type screw and screwing the cut off piece onto the new one. I know this sounds like a hack, but I'm really loosing my patience. To be continued.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't take credit for this, as it was my bosses idea. I did cut off the end of the old one, went and got some stainless #10 x 24 screws and first screwed one down in real tight into the new stem. I marked the screw to not go more than one section of the old broach, and cut it off with the Dremel. Then, I used a small crescent to hold the new stem on the squared part of the shaft and used pliers to grip the old cut off piece on the part of the broach the handle won't be going on. For good measure, I put a #10 lock washer in between them. I will be selling these stem extensions for 29.99, if you send me your old cartridge, heheh..
I was unable to contact the home owner today, but I'm pretty sure this will work. I'm going to leave him the extra new cartridge and some screws and stuff just in case he has problems again down the road.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ask the boss how long he thinks that will last until it loosens up....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ask the boss how long he thinks that will last until it loosens up....












Or, if your not feeling hacktastic about it....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

How about a brass screw, no lock washer and some solder?








Paul


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ask the boss how long he thinks that will last until it loosens up....


oh, he thought of that right off. Suggested I either solder it or use some epoxy, etc. Loctite would probably work. Thats a locking washer between the parts. As smooth as those cartridges are, I doubt it will loosen. I still haven't been able to contact the homeowner, so, I can still improve the hack. Also, that last pic shows the washer before I cranked the extension down on it. Its tight. Really tight.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That will defintly loosen up over time no matter how tight it is, only way to prevent it is to solder the two stems together


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Or maybe just get the extension kit...:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Or maybe just get the extension kit...:laughing:


Or that :laughing:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Or maybe just get the extension kit...:laughing:


 I would, except it is oil rubbed bronze.

http://www.danzefaucetwarehouse.com/p/danze-d495100rb-faucet-extension-kit.html


----------

